# Are Q sedan and wagon rear bumpers the same?



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Are the metal structure (not the plastic cover) and brackets the same on both the sedan and wagon? 
I have a wagon and need to replace the rear bumper. I'm curious if I could replace with one off a sedan.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Are Q sedan and wagon rear bumpers the same? (borellsoffun)*

not the same!
MAybe the long metal structure is, but the brackets are different.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Are Q sedan and wagon rear bumpers the same? (zollie)*

how about the coupe? will a later bumper from a wagon or sedan fit on a pre-facelift coupe?


----------

